# Can You Remember Your First Record You Ever Bought?



## Dee64 (Feb 2, 2016)

vWhat Is The First Record You Ever Bought Or Were Given, can you Remember?

For me,it was back in early 60's, i was very much a new Beatles' fan. I remember their first hit record, actually both sides of the 45 were hits. My father took me down to the record store, and knowing how much i loved this group, and i was only about 14 yrs of age, well anyway dad bought the record "She Loves You" flip side being " I Wanna Hold Your Hand" for me. I must have played that record at least thousand times! Never forgot that time, but now to this day, i'm not really sure which of my siblings has that record. But, at least i have my memories of this time on my life, and even now, being a zoomer, i still get a thrill when i hear these songs on the oldies station. And, i often think of this time in my life when dad bought me my first record.



















.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't remember the very first one, but this is one of the 45's I had (1967).


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 2, 2016)

That very same record, Dee, was my first record, too, but my mother bought it for me.  It was some kind of promotional offer.  Maybe they were even giving them away.  This would have been about 1962.

After that, I always bought 45's from the used (from old jukeboxes) displays.  Of course the more popular they were, the more worn they were.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my first albums (Rolling Stones).


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm ashamed to say - 1969 - 






Don't get me wrong - it's a great song, just not something most people would associate with me ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2016)

I dunno Philly, I get depressed just thinking about it.....,,lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I dunno Philly, I get depressed just thinking about it.....,,lol.



The only reason I bought it was because I thought she was saying "I'm gonna' marry you, Phil ..." layful:


----------



## Arachne (Feb 2, 2016)

Marc Bolan baby aka T Rex bought in London. I had such a crush on him.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 2, 2016)

I think my first record was a gift from my parents:  The Association


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2016)

There are two very memorable songs early 70's. I got in a world of trouble for using one of the songs, in a dance audition for a show from my school. I'm not sure if I bought it or my dance partner bought it, but, innocent good girl me, (back then), was never looked at the same again, at least for a while. Sigh. The other was a Stevie wonder song which I did for sure buy, Superstition. . Anyway, the song was along the lines of the Donna Summer Love to love you baby, I guess it was the moaning sounds that set people off, well the dance didn't help either, but, I was just into the beat, not the words, I was young hadn't any clue how utterly wrong that music was for the situation. Though sometimes I did just want to act up a bit ever so often. LOL!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't remember which, but definiitely would have been a Beatles one.  Probably around 1964 or 65.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

For xmas either 1965 or 66 my aunt gave me the Beatles Help album.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 2, 2016)

My first record was same as Dee's..a Beatles 45.  My girlfriend and I took a bus downtown to a little hole in the wall record shop.  The man woukd play records on a turntable for you.  I think singles were 99 cents.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2016)

The first record I ever bought with my own money was... 







...and I still have that original 45....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

AprilT said:


> ... The other was a Stevie wonder song which I did for sure buy, Superstition.



That song made me go out and buy a used Clavinet, just for that great sound!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Any Day Now by Joan Baez
View attachment 26431


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2016)

It was a 45. I Wanna Hold Your Hand by The Beatles.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have never bought a record as I dislike music.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Can't remember, but probably something by Caruso...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Can't remember, but probably something by Caruso...



Wow - was that on a 78? My grandfather had a pretty full collection of him, and he'd blast it when I was visiting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Might have been one by Jolson...


----------



## Bee (Feb 3, 2016)

An LP by Glenn Miller.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

Dee64 said:


> vWhat Is The First Record You Ever Bought Or Were Given, can you Remember?
> 
> "For me,it was back in early 60's, i was very much a new Beatles' fan. I remember their first hit record, actually both sides of the 45 were hits. My father took me down to the record store, and knowing how much i loved this group, and i was only about 14 yrs of age, well anyway dad bought the record "She Loves You" flip side being " I Wanna Hold Your Hand" for me. I must have played that record at least thousand times! Never forgot that time, but now to this day, i'm not really sure which of my siblings has that record. But, at least i have my memories of this time on my life, and even now, being a zoomer, i still get a thrill when i hear these songs on the oldies station. And, i often think of this time in my life when dad bought me my first record."
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 3, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> Dee64 said:
> 
> 
> > That was the first record I bought too. And then every Beatles album after that! I was so crazy about them *I was sure Paul was going to come to the US and marry me.* Awww...to be young and believe anything is possible again! View attachment 26458
> ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2016)

I really can't remember my first record, but I'm sure it was something by Elvis.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Babsinbloom65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry..... but Paul was definitely going to come to Chicago and marry ME.
> ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 3, 2016)

The first 45 record I bought was Stagger Lee sung by Lloyd Price.It was a hit in 1959. I think what attracted me to it was the shock factor. It started out with a very slow tempo and then when crazy from then on. My first lp was The Sons of the Pioneers 25 favorite cowboy songs. That was when I made the transition from rock and roll to country,western music To this day, it is still my favorite type of music.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 3, 2016)

That was too many records ago to remember which was my first. It was probably in the early 60's and my guess would be the Beatles but I don't remember.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 3, 2016)

The Monkees.   Got in trouble for listening to those 'long haired hippies'.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2016)

The father of an ex of mine was telling me some years ago that when he was playing the 'latest' music of his youth, his father would come into the room, and complain loudly saying the usual stuff we've all heard from our parents at some time in our teens ...''call that music''?..that's not music, it's  absolute rubbish , you have no idea what good music is, turn that horrible yowling off right now.. !!


What was my ex's father listening to as a youth??




















BING CROSBY!!! :wiggle::rofl:


----------

